
Show HN: Coronavirus stats bot on Matrix, IRC, WhatsApp and Telegram - pwr22
https://github.com/pwr22/covbot
======
kjaftaedi
I get that this is a clever way to put data together and make it available to
people easily over certain channels.

However, aside from being a learning experiment, I don't find something like
this to be a good thing for people to implement because focusing on something
like this is only going to cause mental fatigue and a decrease in overall
mental health.

[https://time.com/5125894/is-reading-news-bad-for-
you/](https://time.com/5125894/is-reading-news-bad-for-you/)

Just my humble opinion.

~~~
pwr22
Yeah this can certainly be the case for sure. I personally find the data
useful and that's why I made it :).

